# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  History

## shevchenko

Hi,
I am new here, sorry if i miss place to ask. Where can i find more stuff about history of cartography? I try to write one paper and part of it is cartography through history.

----------


## krostatina

Hi and welcome!
The comunity here is mainly composed by illustrators and cartographers, there is not necessarily much material on the history of cartography. That said there is a reference material section that might lead you towards some interesting websites. You can also try to ask again in that section as this one is very new and you will be more visible there, maybe someone who did more research than me can help you. Good Luck!

----------

